# +++ Türchen 3 +++



## Niklas32 (3. Dezember 2022)

Sehr cooles Türchen

Würde mich über einen Beitrag zum Quappenangeln freuen.


----------



## sprogoe (3. Dezember 2022)

Die interessanteste Fischart für mich ist die Renke; im Süden auch Felchen genannt.
Über alle anderen Fischarten wird sich ja unter einander schon ausgetauscht,
über die Renke wissen eher wenige Angler Bescheid.


----------



## Mescalero (3. Dezember 2022)

Mir würden Berichte über sonst wenig beachtete und selten gezielt befischte Arten gefallen: Bitterling, Schneider usw.


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Dezember 2022)

Lass mich Mal ganz kurz überlegen


----------



## rhinefisher (3. Dezember 2022)

Teufelsforelle


----------



## Coastlinegroupie (3. Dezember 2022)

Große Barsche und ihre Verbreitung in Deutschland.


----------



## tobiasfuchs1988 (3. Dezember 2022)

Über Karpfen und Barsch


----------



## Seele (3. Dezember 2022)

Natürlich Forelle  
Falls ich gewinne, kriegt mein Abo ein Jungangler.


----------



## Oanga83 (3. Dezember 2022)

Über Hechte in kleinsten Gewässern


----------



## Aalbändiger (3. Dezember 2022)

Heilbutt und Dorsch in Norwegen


----------



## itswww (3. Dezember 2022)

Große Barsche in Mitteldeutschland


----------



## BaFO (3. Dezember 2022)

Die Rute und Rolle ist bei mir verbunden mit guten Friedfischartikeln!
Besonders über die Schleie (aber auch über Barben) würde ich da gerne (im neuen Jahr mehr) lesen.
LG Max


----------



## Skorpionking1974 (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde mich über Artikel „Angeln in der Nordsee, vom Ufer oder Buhnen“ freuen


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Dezember 2022)

Mir würden Berichte über das Angeln in der Ostsee, vom Ufer freuen.


----------



## Rheinangler1986 (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde gerne etwas speziell übers Aal angeln erfahren.


----------



## hanzz (3. Dezember 2022)

Method Feedern auf große Brassen 
Aber nicht an einem See. 
Schiffahrtskanäle mit Tiefen 4 bis 5 Meter mit Schleusenaktivität und Schiffsverkehr. 
Oder auch am großen Strom mit Avid Carp MF in 3oz


----------



## Kluecky1979 (3. Dezember 2022)

Hab Rute und Rolle bisher noch nicht gelesen. Wäre doch jetzt mal Zeit dafür


----------



## ulist (3. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Türchen 3
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425532
> 
> ...


----------



## ulist (3. Dezember 2022)

Würde mich über Beiträge zum Aalangeln freuen


----------



## Fearnofish (3. Dezember 2022)

Würde mehr über Zander im Freiwasser und klaren Baggerseen erfahren .....


----------



## MarkusD_08 (3. Dezember 2022)

Bachforellen und / oder Äschen


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. Dezember 2022)

Mehr Beträge über das Heringsangeln.


----------



## Kay1 (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde gerne Beiträge zum Aalangeln lesen


----------



## laraque (3. Dezember 2022)

Generell Raubfischangeln im kleinen Fließgewässer oder Barbenangeln.


----------



## Timbo78 (3. Dezember 2022)

Brandungsangeln an der Atlantikküste und was dort so zu holen ist. In der Regel wird dort meist nur Wolfsbarsch behandelt, dabei gibt es da einiges mehr


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Dezember 2022)

+×÷-


----------



## Racklinger (3. Dezember 2022)

Wäre mal wieder interessant mehr über Friedfische zu lesen


----------



## Verstrahlt (3. Dezember 2022)

Mehr übers Forellen Angeln aber bitte kein FoPu Geschichten


----------



## Nuesse (3. Dezember 2022)

Baramundiangeln in Australien .


----------



## Mescalero (3. Dezember 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Mehr übers Forellen Angeln aber bitte kein FoPu Geschichten


OT (sorry):
Letztens habe ich mir als Reiselektüre aufm Bahnhof eine Spezial-Fopu-Fachzeitschrift gekauft. Ich fand es durchaus interessant zu lesen, was die Leute für Methoden nutzen, die unterschiedlichen Montagen und Köder usw.


----------



## Kanal-Angler (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde gerne sehr viel mehr über Barsche in der Rute & Rolle lesen.


----------



## Tenchion (3. Dezember 2022)

Schönes Türchen. 
Ich denke, der döbel und/oder rapfen dürfte öfter einen Auftritt genießen


----------



## kv2408 (3. Dezember 2022)

Hallo, ich würde gerne mehr über die Welse lesen. Gruß


----------



## Spaßfischer (3. Dezember 2022)

Barsche angeln an heimischen Gewässern, keine Hollandangelei


----------



## Spiro79 (3. Dezember 2022)

Moin. Schleie und Forelle im Bach.


----------



## punkarpfen (3. Dezember 2022)

Schleie


----------



## Minimax (3. Dezember 2022)

Schöne Idee!

Mal was über Karauschen wär nett.


----------



## Xeviltan (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde gerne weniger über bestimmte Fischarten sondern eher mal über bestimmte Gewässertypen lesen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Dezember 2022)

Auch mal ein Catch and Cook nach dem Stippen am bspw. Wiesenfluss auf Rotaugen und das, was beisst... Gerne dafür einen ausgebildeten Koch mit ins Boot holen! 

R. S.


----------



## Danielsu83 (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde mich sehr über ein paar Beiträge zum Angeln an kleinen Flüssen und Bächen lesen.


----------



## uweosna (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde mich über Artikel zum Thema Fliegenfischen in Norddeutschland (nicht im Meer) freuen.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich hätte gern mehr über Arten wie Hornhecht und Quappe zum Lesen.


----------



## jupp4711 (3. Dezember 2022)

Schleien angeln und Norwegen Berichte


----------



## FischFreund84 (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde mich besonders über Berichte übers Feedern auf Brassen in großen Flüssen freuen.


----------



## BastE (3. Dezember 2022)

Forellen, gerne in freier Wildbahn. Und Barsch ist auch interessant!


----------



## MichaG (3. Dezember 2022)

Gute Frage. Barsche würden mich interessieren. Ein super Gewinn der hier verlost wird. Klasse


----------



## Made90 (3. Dezember 2022)

Mir würden mehr Artikel zum Aalangeln freude machen, ich wünsche jedem viel Glück


----------



## dawurzelsepp (3. Dezember 2022)

Beiträge zu weniger behandelten heimischen Fischarten wie Nase, Frauennerfling etc wären immer super.


----------



## Odolvinga (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich lese gerne Beiträge zum Raubfischangeln im Allgemeinen.


----------



## Thede (3. Dezember 2022)

Fliegenfischen auf Zander, gerne mit Focus auf die Nacht, Bindeanleitungen, Streamerführung


----------



## rustaweli (3. Dezember 2022)

Allgemein mehr fachliche Beiträge würden mich interessieren. Dafür würde ich sogar Ausgaben kaufen, auch ohne Gewinn. Gewässerökologie, Bestände, Besatz,.... So wie ifishman, sprich IGB. Neue Erkenntnisse, auch weltweit. Wir kennen oft neustes Tackle, aber zu wenig Zusammenhänge. Allgemein mehr Friedfischbeiträge wären schön. Fernab des Xten Standartabklatsches mancher Magazine.


----------



## pikehunter (3. Dezember 2022)

Wels angeln an den Flüssen Lippe und Ruhr. Rapfen wäre auch ganz toll.


----------



## By-Tor (3. Dezember 2022)

Über das Angeln auf Quappen und Felchen/Renken.


----------



## yukonjack (3. Dezember 2022)

Zander angeln würde mich reizen. Besonders in Flüssen in denen er sehr selten ist


----------



## Mooskugel (3. Dezember 2022)

Gezieltes angeln auf Kapitale Grundeln. Ich fange immer nur die kleinen


----------



## Gert-Show (3. Dezember 2022)

Angeln auf Quappe


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (3. Dezember 2022)

Berichte übers Nachtangeln auf alle nachtaktiven Fische wie Aal, Quappe, Zander und Wels würden mich sehr interessieren! 

Auch ein Special über Grundelfang, so wie auch schon von Mooskugel gewünscht, fänd ich prima!


----------



## Mooskugel (3. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Auch ein Special über Grundelfang, so wie auch schon von Mooskugel gewünscht, fänd ich prima!


So ein Catch and Cook, daher die großen. Lecker sind die Dinger nämlich wohl.


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde auch gerne öfter was über Nase,Aitel und Co. lesen.


----------



## TapferesScheiderlein (3. Dezember 2022)

Das passt eigentlich so, wie es momentan ist, vom allen was dabei.
Aber da das wahrscheinlich immer mehr wird in den nächsten Jahren.
Uferangeln auf Wels mit der Spinnrute wäre nicht verkehrt


----------



## WobblerReiter (3. Dezember 2022)

Über Quappen , ich fang sonst keine . Petri allen


----------



## luk1x (3. Dezember 2022)

mehr über Waller


----------



## Dominik79 (3. Dezember 2022)

Große Barsche würden mich interessieren.


----------



## davidhecht (3. Dezember 2022)

Über den Hecht natürlich


----------



## 49er (3. Dezember 2022)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie man nen Aland gezielt beangelt.


----------



## Luis2811 (3. Dezember 2022)

Mich würde erfolgreiches Angeln auf Zander im DEK mit Kunstködern interessieren.


----------



## Ingenieux (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde gerne mehr über das Angeln in Norddeutschland lesen. Hinsichtlich der Fischart darf es gerne einige Berichte zum Angeln auf Brassen und Schleien geben.
Viel Glück auch an alle anderen und eine schöne Adventszeit!


----------



## u-see fischer (3. Dezember 2022)

Barben angeln in großem Strom.


----------



## Ron73 (3. Dezember 2022)

Eigentlich seid ihr schon sehr gut aufgestellt. Tacklereviews von den neuen Emporkömmlingen (z.B. DTL, Nays o.ä.) fände ich super!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (3. Dezember 2022)

Grundel


----------



## Localhorst (3. Dezember 2022)

Mich interessieren Zander und Forellen


----------



## Allround-Angler (3. Dezember 2022)

Karausche: Welche Gewässer, Pflege von Karauschengewässern, Besatz, Beangelung
Rutte/ Quappe: siehe Karausche

Beiträge nicht nur von bezahlten Werbe-Anglern, Angeln über den Tellerrand hinaus, nachhaltige Selbstversorgung


----------



## masu1963 (3. Dezember 2022)

Hm - das wäre ja auch ein interessantes Weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen Mann. Er guckt sich so gerne Bilder an und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich über Berichte über das Karpfenangeln freuen würde (natürlich mit gaaaaanz vielen Bildern).


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (3. Dezember 2022)

Döbel mit der Fliege,fange zwar welche aber nur in Köderfischgröße


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (3. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Türchen 3
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425532
> 
> ...


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (3. Dezember 2022)

Über Zander Beiträge würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## Stippi68 (3. Dezember 2022)

Mehr Informationen über Karauschen wäre super.


----------



## nostradamus (3. Dezember 2022)

Bootsangeln....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich fände auch Artikel übers Aalangeln interessant


----------



## aristagon (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde gerne etwas über Zander lesen. Besonders würde mich interessieren, was die Redaktion über deren Fang in der Oberweser, Fulda und Werra berichten würde. Zumindest scheint mir das schwieriger zu sein, als weiter bergab.


----------



## FischerKing (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde mich über Beiträge zum Barschangeln freuen. Eine der schmackhaftesten Fische die wir haben


----------



## STRULIK (3. Dezember 2022)

Über Forellen wäre cool.


----------



## Maju (3. Dezember 2022)

Beiträge über das Renken fischen, wären toll, da ich noch nicht so lange diese Fischart befische, könnte ich der eine oder andere Tipp gut gebrauchen, Petri an alle und schöne Feiertage


----------



## vermesser (3. Dezember 2022)

Über fundierte Beiträge übers Tenkara Angeln. Oder übers Rapfen angeln.


----------



## kuttenkarl (3. Dezember 2022)

ein Bericht über das Schleienangeln wärw was feines.


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (3. Dezember 2022)

Über die Grundel


----------



## Astacus74 (3. Dezember 2022)

Barben in der Elbe und nicht nur bei Dresden und Mageburg, sondern auch weiter Stromab so auf Höhe Dömitz


Gruß Frank


----------



## Bene MK1 (4. Dezember 2022)

Spezieller auf den Zander eingehen


----------



## Bl4cky89 (4. Dezember 2022)

Mehr über Hechte.


----------



## XGASTX (4. Dezember 2022)

Moin, das gezielte fischen auf wirklich kapitale Friedfische,speziell Rotaugen aber auch andere.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## RiccoHD (4. Dezember 2022)

Döbel und Wels in einem kleinen Bächlein, oft werden diese Gewässer übersehen


----------



## masu1963 (4. Dezember 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> ein Bericht über das Schleienangeln wärw was feines.


Soll ich dir zeigen, wie man Schleien angelt? 


Der eine kann's, der andere nicht.


----------



## dmuehlin (4. Dezember 2022)

Würde mich über Beiträge zum Angeln auf Barsche in Normalgrößen freuen.


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (4. Dezember 2022)

Der Gewinner lautet:
Hering 58 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Bitte lasse uns Deine Adresse per PN zukommen.


----------



## Jason (4. Dezember 2022)

Gratuliere Hering 58 .

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero (4. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Hering 58 !


----------



## sprogoe (4. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Hartmut, nun bekommst Du auch noch in der neuen Ausgabe von "Rute und Rolle" einen eigenen Artikel: "Der Fang von Hering58".


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Hartmut!


----------



## Vanner (4. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch auch von mir.


----------



## kuttenkarl (4. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Hering 58.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (4. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch. Viel Spaß beim Stöbern und Lesen.


----------



## Jason (4. Dezember 2022)

Hartmut hat es noch gar nicht mitbekommen. Er ist bestimmt noch in der Kirche. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz (4. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Hartmut. 
Liest du mir dann abends immer was vor   

Wäre dennoch schön wenn dee ein oder andere Themenvorschlag aufgegriffen wird.
Anglerboard Redaktion


----------



## nostradamus (4. Dezember 2022)

Gratulation Hering...


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Hartmut.
> Liest du mir dann abends immer was vor
> 
> Wäre dennoch schön wenn dee ein oder andere Themenvorschlag aufgegriffen wird.
> Anglerboard Redaktion


Na Logo ,immer wenn du willst.


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Dezember 2022)

Ja  ich freue mich, wie Cool ist das.
Viel Glück euch anderen beim nächsten Türchen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Hartmut


----------



## bic zip (4. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zum „Herings“Abo


----------



## yukonjack (4. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Hartmut hat es noch gar nicht mitbekommen. Er ist bestimmt noch in der Kirche.
> 
> Gruß Jason


da  wo die Gesangbücher Henkel haben  
Von mir auch einen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim Stöbern


----------



## alter Neusser (5. Dezember 2022)

Barsch


----------

